

Ask HN: what is the best cloud application to manage my sales pipeline? - malfario

We&#x27;re currently using PipelineDeals but it doesn&#x27;t give us a very clear overview of our current sales pipeline and which actions we need to take for which prospect&#x2F;lead.<p>We&#x27;re looking for an easy but powerful tool to visualize our pipeline.<p>Requirements we have:
- Integration with Google Apps
- Mobile application &#x2F; mobile version
- Pipeline statistics and reporting
======
penguin_gab
We are trying to create a mobile-first (tablet and iPhone) solution to
managing sales pipelines for small/medium companies. This is because we
personally found salesforce too bloated for our needs. I would love to chat
more with you about your needs, and see if we could tailor our upcoming
products to what you need.. (and do some customer development!)

Email me at gabriel@gettingrail.com if you want to chat more! :)

------
kfk
I hope I am not hijacking the thread, but I would be equally interested in any
open source project out there to track sales leads/pipelines.

~~~
malfario
That would be interesting. Are there already initiatives out there?

~~~
kfk
Not that I know off. I had a look around those days for a decent SASS, but
most of the stuff is very pricey, hence the OSS need. It shouldn't be too
difficult to scrap a minimal app for this.

------
challengee
Pipedrive is pretty cool, especially for getting an immediate status overview

~~~
malfario
Thank you. I'm currently playing around with PipeDrive. Looks like a good
solution, especially the icons indicating which actions we need to take today
and later on.

